# Training firearms



## ds14 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all, I've recently started putting more emphasis on my firearm training, and desperately need some good quality training guns.  I'm just focusing on handguns right now, and but any sites with rifles or smgs would be cool check out too.  Mainly I'm looking for a product that most closely resembles the real thing, weight, size/dimensions, a trigger and not just the hollow/empty trigger guard.  Not looking for anything that actually fires projectiles (airsoft or whatever) due to apartment/living regulations, but if anyone wants to add anything about those I'd be interested in hearing about reviews on those as well.  Hope this is clear enough and thank you for any future information.
Dan Smith


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

Do a Google search for Blueguns..The most real looking, real feeling training aids I've seen..We  use them in the police academy...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 24, 2006)

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Firearms.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

ds14 said:


> Mainly I'm looking for a product that most closely resembles the real thing, weight,size/dimensions, a trigger and not just the hollow/empty trigger guard


 
I read your post again..The weight issue will be a problem..Nothing weighs as much as a loaded gun except the real thing..The blueguns feels real with the proper dimentions of the real thing it might not weigh enough for you..You can always buy a used gun and have the gunsmith make it permanently inoperable...


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 24, 2006)

There are some model guns here in Japan that are made of metal, and a few fire a sort of cap.

I think they are not legal in most of America for a lot of reasons. But if not, then maybe you can find one and use it for dry firing practice and such.

Edit- here is a link to what I am talking about.

http://secure.countywebsite.com/cgi...c+Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=CA&Category_Code=TC2


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd go with a blue-gun like Drac mentioned, the weight isn't identical but they're fairly close, especially for weapons like the Glock.

You could also look for a high-quality airsoft gun, I've handled a couple (don't remember the brand unfortunately) that felt just like the real thing.

If you shoot a Glock you might also look at this http://www.blade-tech.com/Training-Barrel-pr-1018.html  They say they're going to have barrels for other handguns soon.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 24, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I'd go with a blue-gun like Drac mentioned, the weight isn't identical but they're fairly close, especially for weapons like the Glock.
> 
> You could also look for a high-quality airsoft gun, I've handled a couple (don't remember the brand unfortunately) that felt just like the real thing.
> 
> If you shoot a Glock you might also look at this http://www.blade-tech.com/Training-Barrel-pr-1018.html They say they're going to have barrels for other handguns soon.


 
Now that is a great product!  Looks like I'll be picking up a barrel for my G17 when they become available.

Thanks!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Now that is a great product! Looks like I'll be picking up a barrel for my G17 when they become available.
> 
> Thanks!


it's on my list of "things to order" as well.


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Now that is a great product! Looks like I'll be picking up a barrel for my G17 when they become available.
> 
> Thanks!


 
You won't be disappointed..


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you in law enforcement?  

Glock does have several training models available:

http://www.glock.com/training.htm


----------



## ds14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Alright I'll check those out.  Thank you all for your input, it's been a ton of help. 

Dan Smith


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 28, 2006)

What kind of training will you be doing with the gun? I'd get a high quality airsoft. One of my friends has a G17 model.  The think looks real, metal slide, polymer frame, it even kicks the slide back simulating recoil. Having something that shoots (or shoots back) is a big training benefit. You should also get a bluegun so you can get more aggressive with your disarming techniques without worrying about breaking your new toy. We did have a small problem with drawing a bluegun from a MiltSparks IWB holster. Seems the blue material is a little grabbier than steel and the guy had a heck of a time drawing his gun under stress. It really depends on what you want to train. Do you want to get proficient with your handgun? Use your real gun (safely unloaded) and dryfire the heck out of it.There are a bunch of things you can do without firing a round.


----------

